# IMPOSSIBLE to find drivers :( help...



## JoeSamo

Motherboard is labeled N1996....  I reformatted this E Machines Piece of crap...and cannot find the VGA drivers at ALL or any other drivers besides that anyways.... Not even E Machines website has it..  Model T3414 E Machine.

uggg help me

Joe


----------



## Jamin43

Did a Yahoo search - and came up with this link via e-machine.  Is your PC a T6534 Desktop.  If it is - e-machines has a Support page that looks to have drivers downloadable on their website.

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6534


----------



## JoeSamo

Jamin43 said:


> Did a Yahoo search - and came up with this link via e-machine.*Is your PC a T6534 Desktop.*  If it is - e-machines has a Support page that looks to have drivers downloadable on their website.
> 
> http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6534




"Not even E Machines website has it..*Model T3414 E Machine*  "  - Me ...


 ...


----------



## OvenMaster

JoeSamo said:


> Motherboard is labeled N1996....  I reformatted this E Machines Piece of crap...and cannot find the VGA drivers at ALL or any other drivers besides that anyways.... Not even E Machines website has it..  Model T3414 E Machine.
> 
> uggg help me
> 
> Joe


Gladly:
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/msi7211.shtml

For XP:
Start here for chipset drivers:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2

Onboard VGA drivers:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160

Realtek Onboard Sound drivers:
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/drivers/audio/WDM_A406.exe

Ethernet drivers:
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/drivers/lan/RTL8xxxx(x).zip


Here's your mobo manual:
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/manuals/M7211v1.2.zip


----------



## JoeSamo

ovenmaster said:


> gladly:
> http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/msi7211.shtml
> 
> for xp:
> Start here for chipset drivers:
> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?pageid=2
> 
> onboard vga drivers:
> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?pageid=2&osid=1&catid=1160
> 
> realtek onboard sound drivers:
> http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/drivers/audio/wdm_a406.exe
> 
> ethernet drivers:
> http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/drivers/lan/rtl8xxxx(x).zip
> 
> 
> here's your mobo manual:
> http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir3/files/manuals/m7211v1.2.zip







*you are the man*


----------



## JoeSamo

okay well i still cant get the video drivers working...n1997 or whatever is the number on the motherboard and it looks like the one in that picture from the guy who posted above but i cannot find the video drivers for "Video
• S3 Graphics Unichrome Pro Integrated Graphics core"  whatever that is..  i tried the 3 listed at http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160  the ones that are S3 but none worked..WTF??

HELP ME PLEASE!!

thanks


----------



## JoeSamo

Nevermind i found some program that finds drivers and installs them.


----------

